
PayPal cuts off payments to UnoTelly Netflix-unblocking service - empressplay
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/unotelly-paypal-1.3435740
======
matthewarkin
"Paypal indicated that UnoTelly is not allowed to provide services that enable
open and unrestricted internet access."

I don't agree with that intreptation, I'm assuming that the Paypal ToS (like
many payments providers) has a line that states you cannot use the service to
provide services that enable or facilitate copyright / intellectual property
infringement. Accessing Netflix where they are not allowed to stream content
due to copyright law would be an infringement.

